# New LED's thanks to GTPprix!



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks to Chris White! He did a phenomenal job on my cluster! Here is a link to a pic and a very short vid. *http://www.putfile.com/roaddog*


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Very nice!!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

mine need to be red:willy:


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

That is the coolest damn thing ever!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I think I've gone out 3 times today just to look at them!


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

The shift light/beep is a nice touch too, it's like a jet or something.  :willy:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Gotta tell me where you got it!
Very Nice!!!:cool :cheers


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

PM GTPprix, he'll take great care of you.:cheers


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

That's Chris White, right?
http://www.gtoshiftlight.com is his address.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

marathonman said:


> PM GTPprix, he'll take great care of you.:cheers


Thanx Marathonman!!! the GOAT looks Great!!!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Thank you veru much!:cheers


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

check this one out, slightly different:

http://videos.streetfire.net/search/gto/10/3398AE1F-40D8-473A-AE44-25FA19639FB8.htm


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

Saw that one! That video sold me on my gauges! LOL!


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I think I might get mine done in the future. I especially love how the needle gets red as it approaches redline.


----------

